# Что подразумевается под излечением грыжи ?



## postrel (28 Дек 2007)

Приветствую всех участников форума.
У меня есть вопрос теоретичесткого характера 
Что является конечной целью консервативного лечения протрузии/грыжи (скажем, 6 мм)?
Иными словами, что может считаться успешным результатом такого лечения ? 
То, что надо снять спазм мышц и воспаление нерва, в общем, понятно. 
Грыжу, как я понял, убрать нельзя. На консультации слышал об "обызвествлении" грыжи, как конечной цели лечения.
Совсем не понял, что это значит.
Пожалуйста, проясните вопрос для непосвященного.

ПС на форуме - недавно. Может уже обсудили эту тему. В таком случае намекните, в каком направлении копать.


----------



## Ell (28 Дек 2007)

*что подразумевается под излечением грыжи ?*

Намекаю - выложите результаты обследования. И анамнез.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2007)

*что подразумевается под излечением грыжи ?*

В большинстве случаев это максимальное устранение болевого синдрома и восстановление стереотипа движений.


----------



## postrel (28 Дек 2007)

*что подразумевается под излечением грыжи ?*

*Ell*, я понимаю о чем вы говорите. Но вопрос именно теоретический, без привязки к конкретно моему случаю.

*Др. Ступин*, спасибо за краткий ответ по существу.

From https://www.medhouse.ru/single/7939-post3.html

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия;
3.2. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции гомеопатических средств);
3.3. Электрофорез препаратов размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (карипазим). *


----------



## abelar (28 Дек 2007)

*что подразумевается под излечением грыжи ?*

Вообще-то это вопрос на "миллион долларов"  
Дело в том, что мануальной медицине, как комплексу диагностики и методов примерно 17 лет (Российской). Массовому применению МРТ - лет 7-8. Представляете! были времена, когда небыло МРТ!? И ничего,люди жили, врачи лечили...! Поэтому узнать, что стало с МПД пациента через 10 лет можно при наличии покойника, на груди которого лежат снимки МРТ 10-летней давности и листочек с ФИО мануального терапевта, который его лечил 10 лет назад. При этом, для достоверной статистики, таких законопослушных пациентов должно быть 1000 персон. Профинансировав затраты патанатомического отделения в течении2-х лет, Вы можете расчитывать на защиту кандидатской... 

То, что Вы спрашиваете - называется катамнез. (то есть: лечили,вылечили, а что происходит с пациентом и его состоянием дальше?) Посмотрите на форуме: многие пациенты, получив консультацию - исчезают. Это можно расценивать либо -ему помогли и он забыл сказать спасибо (это в порядке вещей!) либо все настолько плохо, что не до и-нета....
Врачи,владеющие мануальными техниками, работают в основном в коммерческих центрах. Представьте: Вы обращаетесь к инвестору или начмеду с предложением "провести катамнестическое исследование", чтобы получить ответ на вопрос , подобный Вашему?... Он быстро все Вам обьяснит... 
Но, пытливые умы некоторых врачей,уже обеспечивших себе сносное существование, ищут, интересуются, проплачивают (в обход нац.проектов) возможность поприсутствовать на вскрытии, серию МРТ (утро-вечер, с миелорелаксантами и без них, в трансовом состоянии пациента и т.п.)
Некоторые из них, на свой страх и риск собирают анамнез, снимают копии со снимков, хранят записи, не теряют связи с "интересными" больными.
Я знаю одного, который с риском для собственного здоровья и здоровья врача-рентгенолога проводит рентгеноскопическое обследование, чтобы посмотреть: а как на самом деле ведет себя ПДС с протрузией на живом человеке, в динамике? Что на самом деле происходит с "грыжей" во время продольной нагрузки,выполнения определенных движений? Что происходит, когда "грыжу" "заговаривают" и прочие занатные вопросы.
Словом. Не верьте, когда говорят, что "грыжа" "вправляется.Не верьте тем, кто говорит, что это - навсегда. Бывают корешовые синдромы без грыжи и бывают грыжи без клиники.
Истина - где-то там... aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2007)

*что подразумевается под излечением грыжи ?*

Машина не принимает моего согласия с вашими словами! Выражаю письменно!aiwan


----------

